
Our Big Data Search Engine Is for Sale - okeumeni
We are selling our Big Data search system; it is designed to bring a high quality search to structured and semi-structure data.<p>We have been working and perfecting our search system for over 10 years with multiple applications.<p>Our search system is Database based as compare to most open sourced search system which are memory based. With our Database based search engine, no need for expensive clusters or memory farm. Your index is always available and our search system can run on most average servers. 
Overall a database based search engine required less infrastructure to run and operate and it is very efficient at scaling and manage load.<p>Please check out our site DataRake.com. It is search engine for more than 80 publicly available datasets, x100 millions records, running on a 2GB RAM server. This site hosts the entire business directory of many European countries (UK, Spain, Italy, Norway, Belgium, Sweden, Switzerland …), US federal government contractor list, US foreign assistance detailed data and many more.<p>Another application driven by our search engine is Bizrake.com, 20+ millions US businesses.<p>Features:
1- Data on any database (SQL Server, MySQL, Oracle, DB2, NO SQL and others) can be indexed and searched.<p>2- Structured data and semi-structured data search<p>3- All search parameters can be changed and optimized anytime. Data relevancy, plurals, accents, column weighting and Aliases can be easily changed to match your requirements.<p>4- Optional Columns oriented search<p>5- Scaling and optimizing the system is as easy as scaling and optimizing a database<p>6- Our search system supports most languages<p>What you will get:<p>1- The Search system in a running &#x2F;working application<p>2- All source code for back end and middle tier<p>3- Full assistance in your own initial implementation<p>If Interested, please contact us at search@Intelliverb.com
======
ddorian43
Can you explain, what indexing library are you using & how it compares with
lucene/trinity and solr/elastic/vespa.ai
sharding/replication/performance/efficiency ? Even vespa claims that you need
memory mostly storage to have nice SLA, while google is said to have written
special index just for ssd-storage (they have a big one).

Usually columnar store is used for aggregations and not for search (inverted-
index for that)?

Does it support realtime index or just near-real-time ?

------
isuckatcoding
Why are you selling? What’s the MRR? Some stats on the business may be useful
to prospective buyers.

